
Grace Hopper and the psychological drain on the gender minority - sloanesturz
https://medium.com/@ryanschoen/grace-hopper-and-the-psychological-drain-on-the-gender-minority-be3ff348f2ff#.xx9to2jb4
======
dqv
>Had I misjudged this conference? Maybe men weren’t actually welcome to
attend? Maybe the fact that I got a ticket was a mistake, and now all the
women were looking at me wondering what tricks I had pulled to get in?

That's where I got the spark. This article _really_ puts it into perspective
for me.

------
Jommi
Cool article, definitely opened up the ways how a minority at an event can
easily feel recluded from other participants.

Not sure what to take from it though as I feel the problem is an eternal one,
having roots in the classic "Tyranny of the majority"

------
enragedliberal
This guy did it wrong. Basic failure to understand social flows. Outsider in a
large group? Your first job is to find someone with some status in the inside
group and befriend them. Find a girl the other girls seem to respect and make
friends with her. Now you're no longer at the mercy of strangers--you have a
crew. This also will calm your mamallian brain, as you'll feel your own status
in the group rising. You also want to stand up for yourself from that start.
That water bottle hassle? Just got alphad, as far as your brain is concerned.
You have to manage your own psychology to succeed in these kinds of things.

